# MI Livingston county



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

MI LIvingston county 

looking for a commercial or couple drives to fill my route. 

V plow and tailgate salter. can purchase own salt and store it.

I do not want hourly pay, percentage/flat rate only please.

thanks,
Cole Gremore
8106235169


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I was up through Fenton and Holly last week... There were a few lots up that way that still needed work. Some of the plowing that was done was so horrible it would have been better if they left the snow on the lots. I only saw 2 private trucks in Holly cleaning up and their trucks were about to fall apart. Farm Vehicles with it looked like home made blades on them.


----------

